# Airport heat maps a lie?



## Uberjhoni (Apr 15, 2018)

Hey guys I was wondering why I never get payed surge while at the airport? The whole damn airport could be orange and it still won’t give it to me


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Typically surge is suppressed at airports.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Check rider apps.

If U & L customers are paying surge and there's a general increase in driver activity in general vicinity (vs. Their usual lethargic stupour), then yoy're just getting shouldered aside.

Oh, and don't take that base call. SKIP IT.


----------



## Wraiththe (Nov 26, 2017)

Sometimes it works. Often it does not. I have started taking pictures.


----------

